# dwarf topminnow fry



## P.senegalus

I found 5 fry today. Got a picture of one before it hid. It is on the right side of the dwarf sag plant. The smallest livebearer fry I've ever seen.

The adults swim beside the fry like they're not even there but I placed some hornwort in there just in case the adults do get hungry.


----------



## lohachata

nice going guy..put some dried oak leaves in the tank and you will get more survivors..also some floating plants..


----------



## P.senegalus

Internet has been going out lately. 
When they get bigger I'll get a better photo

I've got plenty of oak leaves I use for my shrimp so no problem there. I also got some Salvinia natans by trading a few shrimp to a friend. Maybe I'll get enough fry to survive to replace those pesky mosquitofish in my pond.


----------

